# Stepper motor - waht is it?



## PiLL (Dec 1, 2001)

I have read about this thing called a stepper motor and the problems surrounding it. I would like to be educated. Are these problems on the '06s?


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (PiLL)*

A "stepper" motor is an electric motor that instead of spinning, rotates a specific number of degrees and stops, usually controlled by a computer. Think robotics.
It is used (as I understand it) in the TReg to control the engagement of the center differential. The computer is able to control the percent disengagement of the center diff through the stepper motor.
When the stepper motor fails, the center diff does not disengage propery and causes jumpy behaviour in slow speed tight turns and excessive tire wear.
It seems like lots of early stepper motors failed, making your 2006 a safer bet to not have the problem, but there have also been plenty of reports of the second, replaced stepper motors failing. I would think some number of stepper motors will fail, no matter how new the vehicle. Just a bunch less likely with your '06...


_Modified by pfb2 at 8:47 AM 6-9-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (PiLL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PiLL* »_I have read about this thing called a stepper motor and the problems surrounding it. I would like to be educated. Are these problems on the '06s? 

Everything you wanted to know and more:
http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...d.pdf
HTH


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Stepper motor - and transfer case replacement?*

This is great timing. I'm bringing my V6 2004 TREG in on Monday to get the stepper motor replaced to address the shuddering while making slow turn problem. I've seen postings that indicate a transfer case replace is also required to complete the correction and a reference to a TSB that I am unable to view. My concern is that when making the appointment with my service adviser, I referenced the TSB and the transfer case replacement and got a response that it might be replaced if it needed it. Does the TSB explicitly state a transfer case replacement is needed?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stepper motor - and transfer case replacement? (KKToureg)*

All TSBs are now back up on Club Touareg in the General Discussion section.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Stepper motor - and transfer case replacement? (spockcat)*

Ahhh, so they are. Thank you Spockcat. The ATTENTION! at the top of TSB 39-04-02, it states the TB is in effect for 15 months from the date of publication which was in June of 2004. Does that mean VW will not 'honor' the TSB after September 2005?


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Stepper motor - and transfer case replacement? (KKToureg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KKToureg* »_This is great timing. I'm bringing my V6 2004 TREG in on Monday to get the stepper motor replaced to address the shuddering while making slow turn problem. I've seen postings that indicate a transfer case replace is also required to complete the correction and a reference to a TSB that I am unable to view. My concern is that when making the appointment with my service adviser, I referenced the TSB and the transfer case replacement and got a response that it might be replaced if it needed it. Does the TSB explicitly state a transfer case replacement is needed?

I didn't have the transfer case replaced when my stepper was replaced and it's been fine. No more shuddering at all.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

After the 2nd stepper motor was replaced on my 2004 they replaced the transfer case was well.
No more problems after that.
I'll keep you all posted on how the 2006 fairs.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I meant "as well".
Time to go home !


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Everything you wanted to know and more:
http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...d.pdf
HTH

stepper info on page 51 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (Bill 2158)*

if your t-reg binds at low speeds like turning into/ backing out of a parking spot you need a new stepper motor. The old part number has a "A" at the end of the number. New style built by different company with beefier internals has a "C" at the end. the new style is build by globe motors. 
Its located on the center differential on the passenger side. You can see it if you get on the ground and look from the side behind the front door. i have replaced at least 60-70 of theese in the past year all on 04 models! 2006 and late 2005 have the new "c" style


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (Slimjimmn)*

One ilustration to Slimjimmn says:


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_if your t-reg binds at low speeds like turning into/ backing out of a parking spot you need a new stepper motor. The old part number has a "A" at the end of the number. New style built by different company with beefier internals has a "C" at the end. the new style is build by globe motors.

So you are saying, that if it feels like the tire are sticking to the pavement when I turn the wheel in a parking spot (stuttering), I maybe having stepper motor problems? Because this happens from time to time when I'm not moving, and I turn the wheel.
I hope it's not the case, I've only had my '06 for 6 months.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_if your t-reg binds at low speeds like turning into/ backing out of a parking spot you need a new stepper motor. The old part number has a "A" at the end of the number. New style built by different company with beefier internals has a "C" at the end. the new style is build by globe motors. 
Its located on the center differential on the passenger side. You can see it if you get on the ground and look from the side behind the front door. i have replaced at least 60-70 of theese in the past year all on 04 models! 2006 and late 2005 have the new "c" style

I have a late 2005 with last #s from vin 041923, and it still has the old stepper motor with the "A" at the end. Until now I haven't noticed any problems of vibration or binding. My question is whether any of the ones you have replaced had the owner complaining by any chance about a constant whine at about 72mph (a bit less from 40mph+ ) only when pressing on the throttle. I have told my dealership about it, but they claim it is not the driveshaft bearings nor could it be the stepper motor. I only bring up the latter because it is the only thing left to check and since the ones with an "A" were apparently bad.


_Modified by PFitto at 5:45 PM 6-16-2006_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (PFitto)*

Stepper motors also cause chopping of tires. THe original continentals on v8 W/18's wear pretty quick and the motor can cause chopping. Uneven wear of the tires can cause lots of tire noise especially at 70+mph. Just feel your tires and if they look and feel like a saw than they most likely need replacement and a proper alignment done. I am suprised they wouldnt try swapping the tires with another t-reg.


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (javier)*

This is a GREAT post ---I had to bring my T-reg in over the weekend -- for a window switch and wood trim....and I told them that the car "Thumped" on turns. (I only had the car one month and it was a VW CERTIFIED used car). Well the Stepper was bad as well -- they are ordering all the parts and I scheduled a day to have the work done. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## PiLL (Dec 1, 2001)

Thanks for the replies - great info. My Egg will be a new '06. It seems that I shouldn't have a problem with this stepper motor.


----------



## fbox (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Stepper motor - waht is it? (Slimjimmn)*

i have an 05 v8 (10K) that is exhibiting this "binding" behavior at very low speeds while turning.
my question: we're about to hit the road for a 2K mi road trip; IF it turns out that this "binding" issue is ths stepper motor, is there any reason that i MUST get it fixed prior to our trip? is a busted stepper motor a nuisance or a catastrophe waiting to happen? (we're doing our mileage on the highway with no offroading planned.)
thanks for your insights, fellas.


----------



## bingo7274 (Mar 2, 2004)

Has anyone had their tires replaced under warranty as a result of the stepper motor going bad?
Thanks


----------

